# Ac97 soun card. code 10



## chamila33 (Mar 17, 2007)

i have a AC 97 built in sound card and even after instaling the newest drivers i still get da error message CODE 10 device cannot start......

my board is MSI 6737


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Yikes, this is a SIS based board. Though according to the specs, here is what they say about audio:


• AC'97 link controller integrated in SiS962L.
• RealTek ALC650 6-channel audio.

If you have only used the driver supplied by MSI,
try the realtek chipset driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
click AC'97 software and choose your O.S. I make
this suggestion to alot of people that have found success.

Good Luck


----------



## chamila33 (Mar 17, 2007)

ok ill try..but i dont think it ill mke a differance


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

You would be surprised how many people have taken this link I have provided and solved their issues. Even if this option seemed like a remote attempt to fix an issue. You surely have nothing to loose.



chamila33 said:


> ok ill try..but i dont think it ill mke a differance


----------



## rwc82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi everybody, i have some great news for you all on how to fix your sound problem, in just a few simple steps.:smooch: 

Step1. Go into my computer. Go into control panel. Then go into performance and maintenance.

Step2. Go into system. Then go into hardware. Then go into device manager.

Step3. Go into sound video and game controllers.

Step4. Right click on any of the ac97 devices that are not working and have a code 10. Uninstall them. (there should be 1 or maybe 2, marked with a little yellow symbol)

Step5.On the toolbar in device manager, there is a little computer with a magnify glass(scan for hardware changes). Click on that.

bingo bango the computer will detect the sound card and install it in working order for you to enjoy all the beautiful sounds your computer can make.::grin:


----------



## rwc82 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK my first post probably won't work for you as it did for me. But don't fret i have another method that might work. 

you can follow some of the steps in my first post, need be.

Go into device manager. Under other devices(marked with a yellow question mark) there will be a device called Multimedia audio controller(PCI bus0
device17
function5). Install this device. It is actually vinyl ac97 codec combo driver. This should work as long as the other drivers for the sound card are not installed. 

Good luck


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

These don't sound like universal solutions... I certainly wouldn't want to have to reset all my hardware devices to redetect everything from scratch. Do you realize that what you just recommended is only for via based devices?

See for yourself

I'm only part of the team here, and I am not a moderator. But before handing out advice that clearly is not a universal driver, perhaps you can take 30 seconds and search your recommendation with google. That's what I did and this is one of many links I came up with that strictly says: 

"This driver, also known as Vinyl AudioCodec, supports all VIA southbridges with integrated sound, including VT8231/VT82C686A/VT82C686B, VT8233/VT8233A/VT8233C/VT8235/VT8237/VT8287. This driver supports the VIA Six-TRAC (VT1616 Codec). The VIA Stylus driver for the Six-TRAC Codec integrates Sensaura technology realizing a new level of audio performance and functionality. This driver supports DOS sound for VIA VT82C686A/VT82C686B/VT8231 southbridges only.

Note: VIA audio drivers should not be installed on those systems that utilize third-party audio cards."

Nothing against you Dude, I just wanted to post the facts before any user with a similar problem reads this suggestion and turns their sound card driver into a event viewer nightmare.

Did you read my post about what his board specs were? Realtek which as far as I know isn't a via manufactured driver and I know I posted something about SIS as well.



rwc82 said:


> OK my first post probably won't work for you as it did for me. But don't fret i have another method that might work.
> 
> you can follow some of the steps in my first post, need be.
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hmmmmm SMZ gave you a very good piece of advice. 

I would be very careful about using a VIA driver for a SIS chipset unless I could find docmentation that such an obsecure method works?????

if you are adding a sound card, you may need to disable the onboard sound in the bios ?????

another good way to start fresh if things get too muddy, is by doing a win XP repair install (not re-install; those are two COMPLETELY different) things the repair install will remove all system drivers allowing you to start fresh, but it wont mess with your data or programs

you can find win xp repair install in my links @ signature

this is a last resort fix & time consuming also follow SMZ's instructions first :wave:


----------

